# Airless Spraying of Liquid EPDM Rubber (epdm)



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

This is a 25,000 sq ft project. An existing epdm rubber roof. Project required 120 (5 gallon pails). There are two preferred sprayers our certified contractors like the Graco GH733 and the Graco GH3640 both capable of over 3500 PSI. For additional questions or pricing contact our office at 610-298-1989. Be sure to ask for volume pricing for orders over 2000 square feet.
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0xep03LU5o&t=28s


----------

